# VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

Used the search function, and nothing came up. 
I live in Mexico, and I just ran across a really clean, original VW EA489 Hormiga with 22,500 original kilometers. Original owner, garaged, has had all the maintenance done. It looks real nice, and the price is right. Anybody have any experience with the EA489 Basistransporter, AKA VW Hormiga in Mexico?
Here are some pics that I ripped off of google pics.


----------



## haggardrob (Jul 7, 2007)

I say buy it!


----------



## x-up (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (haggardrob)*

pick it up J what does it have for a powertrain?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (haggardrob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haggardrob* »_I say buy it!

Sorry. Double posted on purpose because I didnt wanna go through the hassle of modifying an original post. Easier to edit a reply that an original post. 
Here is another pic for reference of a VW Hormiga being sold on craigslist. 
Link and pics being used as reference, don't know owner, link and pic will be promptly deleted. Was surprised to see an Hormiga for sale on craigslist. 
http://tucson.craigslist.org/ctd/1240130887.html








Here is another pic ripped off of yahoo pics for reference only:


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (hazw8st)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (hazw8st)*

Ripped these images from google mexico, will please IM me if any of the links is broken.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_ 









when did Lyndon Johnson work for VW??!?!!?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (hazw8st)*


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (hazw8st)*

What are your plans for this quirky looking truck that we never see around here? Funny that the Craigslist post was from Tucson where I am and I've never seen the thing.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (Jettin2Class)*


----------



## hormiga620318 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (hazw8st)*

que onda con tigo? tienes una hormiga? yo tengo una que estoy restyaurando y estoy buscando partes, en que me puedes ayudar? muchos saludos
cesar


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (hormiga620318)*

Buy it they will be collectors soon enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

So isn't that the same drivetrain the Tempo Matador is based on?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Buy it they will be collectors soon enough... 

Thanks to google images...









_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Buy it they will be collectors soon enough... 


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Buy it they will be collectors soon enough..


----------



## hormiga620318 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (shaunl)*

yes is the same i have 2 of them(hormigas) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (shaunl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaunl* »_So isn't that the same drivetrain the Tempo Matador is based on? 









Really? I had no idea.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (puebla)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (puebla)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (puebla)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (puebla)*


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Basistransporter (EA489) HORMIGA (puebla)*


----------



## challenger357 (Dec 29, 2008)

somebody pleeease find a pic of one of these slammed, that would be soo ridiculous haha. buy it man


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (challenger357)*


_Quote, originally posted by *challenger357* »_somebody pleeease find a pic of one of these slammed, that would be soo ridiculous haha. buy it man


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually saw one of these in Toronto this past summer! Very cool.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_Actually saw one of these in Toronto this past summer! Very cool.


----------



## Ronburgendy (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (puebla)*

looks very aerodynamic
this thing must rip
haha


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

It would be sweet to build a bed big enough to haul your Beetle to shows...
That top orange one almost looks like a Thiokol:


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ronburgendy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronburgendy* »_looks very aerodynamic...this thing must rip...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (Raketemensch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_It would be sweet to build a bed big enough to haul your Beetle to shows...


----------



## jtauxe (Feb 3, 2015)

hormiga620318 said:


> yes is the same i have 2 of them(hormigas)


Do you have these registered in the US? How did that go?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

these things are rad.... be a great run around truck


----------



## palincss (Jan 8, 2015)

There's a Wikipedia entry on this model that makes interesting reading: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_EA489_Basistransporter


----------

